# sunday deer creek asian carp



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Was fishing the spillway sunday morning pulled in what was for sure a 15 lb Asian carp when I first saw the back of the head though it was a cat but when the fish rolled over I new what it was I did not think he were this far north yet.Also got a carp one walleye and three saugeye and a cat.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's no good. Contact ODNR. Hopefully you took a picture.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

are you sure it wasn't a buffalo carp ?, they have that dark head and back.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...iswhatshot/asiancarp/tabid/24070/Default.aspx


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

here's a pic that compares the two...


----------



## RussianFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

It might have been a grass carp. They're an invasive species too, and they look fairly similar to Bighead and Silver carp.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Probably a buffalo.They're in there.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

There's Walleye in Deer Creek?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jcotsmallie said:


> There's Walleye in Deer Creek?


Many, many years ago, yes

Saugeye is most likely what he experienced.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I have caught many buffalo and regular carp and have seen grass carp this fish was a Asian carp and they will be every where soon they are in the ohio river so there is no reason they would not be in all rivers leading into the ohio.This fish hit the jig and had it down its mouth.I tried to get it out of the water but my stinger hook got stuck in my thumb good so I grabed the jig to keep it from getting deeper and it got off.I have been fishing for over 40 years and know my carp.When these things spawn there eggs will get on ducks,geese and other water birds so they will be in your town soon.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

don't know if this helps but this asian carp was caught this spring at the Green Up Dam on the ohio river. I think it's a silver but am not definite about it. It was caught on a 3/4 oz yellow lead spoon. It was caught and not snagged. It weighed 47lbs. They have been catching them there for the past 3-4 years.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the fish that jumps out of the water? Really? 47lbs flying through the air? Holy cripes..


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jwfish said:


> I have caught many buffalo and regular carp and have seen grass carp this fish was a Asian carp and they will be every where soon they are in the ohio river so there is no reason they would not be in all rivers leading into the ohio.This fish hit the jig and had it down its mouth.I tried to get it out of the water but my stinger hook got stuck in my thumb good so I grabed the jig to keep it from getting deeper and it got off.I have been fishing for over 40 years and know my carp.When these things spawn there eggs will get on ducks,geese and other water birds so they will be in your town soon.


Did u contact ODNR yet?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

No did not contact them don't know if they wound beleave me with out a picture.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

What did you do with it?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jwfish said:


> No did not contact them don't know if they wound beleave me with out a picture.


We're not talking about a plesiosaur here (i.e. Nessie). And don't take this the wrong way, but you have a responsibility to report it ODNR. (Someone caught a paddlefish at that spot last year so at least it's plausible one made it up that far from the Ohio.) They will ask you for a detailed description of the fish, and that's it.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

One last comment and i'll bow out. We have an ODNR Watercraft Office at the dam. They saw the whole event of this fish being caught on camera. A guy took the fish home because the meat is said to be good to eat. As he was leaving some of the employees of the watercraft office stopped him so they could take samples to send to Columbus. Apparently the Columbus office was denying that the species was this far up river. These fish are in a lot more places than we know so reporting your catches of them is vitally important. I just started fishing the Ohio River last year ( hooked on hybrids stripers and blue cats) and there are more and more of these fish being caught. Some that have bottomed out 50# scales. There are so many in Ky Lake and Lake Barkley that they have tournaments for commercial fishermen only, $10,000 going to the winner. The 1st year they took out over 85,000 pounds and it didn't even make a dent in the population. Once they arrive they are there!! I apologize for venting. I read your section a lot because I have a brother in Columbus and his boat is here in Ironton in our dad's back yard. I use your info to remind him how good the fishing is up there. Hopefully one day a statement or picture will get him back out on the waters there.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I hope the scientific community is working on a solution to this problem. If we lose our fisheries...man, I don't even want to think about it...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Imagine being in a kayak and spooking these 50# fish and having them pounding down on you and the yak. Oh man


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Imagine being in a kayak and spooking these 50# fish and having them pounding down on you and the yak. Oh man


That would suck; but if it ever gets that bad, we wouldn't be in our favorite rivers and streams in the first place as the smallies along with every other gamefish would be long gone by that point...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Why would they be gone? Just curious. I know those carp are bad news but don't know much about anything else.


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

Quiet simply, they multiply at a very fast rate, and have an insustainable appetite. Basically they eat all of the food the forage fish eat, and when the forage fish die off the predatory fish have no food. They grow and multiply so fast that the native species are not able to control them. IE eat enough of the babies to keep the balance. If you want to see something scarey, just type Indiana River Asian Carp into your search engine and watch.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep. They're filter feeders that devour the bottom of the aquatic food pyramid thereby yanking the rug out from under the entire fishery...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I hope the scientific community is working on a solution to this problem. If we lose our fisheries...man, I don't even want to think about it...


They have no plan, and no idea what to do....period!
At one time they could have selectively poisoned a stretch of the Mississippi when they first started moving North....and they chose not to AND HERE WE ARE! 
IF they make it to Erie (some reports have them there) but if they do it will devastate the fishery.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Article in today's Dispatch about the lack of urgency in response of Army Corps of Engineers. From what I've read here the state is even worse. I think we need to organize a collective push from all of its OGFers and quickly.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This just passed congress a few days ago.

_A $1 trillion omnibus spending bill drafted by House and Senate leaders will include funding for Great Lakes restoration programs and aid for initiatives aimed at stopping the spread of Asian carp. The spending bill includes up to $300 million for the Great Lakes Restoration Initiative program for the 2014 fiscal year. This funding can be used in a variety of ways. One potential use is to prevent the introduction of new invasive species into the Great Lakes ecosystems_


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent news.I just hope small lakes streams rivers aren't overlooked.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Many believe they are already in Erie but haven't built a noticeable population yet....and others believe they are being held out.

In 1995 and again in 2000 the USGS records indicate that 2 Bighead asian carp were caught each year by fishermen in the Western Basin.
In 2010 a fisherman turned in a 20lb bighead in Lake Calumet....which is 30 miles past the electronic barrier that is suppose to stop them and 7 miles from Lake Michigan. 
A very chilly "wording" of studies published by Notre Dame and Central Michigan stated..."The good news is that we have not found evidence that Asian Carp are WIDESPREAD in the great lakes basin!"...they go on to tell of DNA evidence in the lakes, Maumee, etc....but they HOPE it is from birds and boats?????


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

There are a few types of Buffalo. Here is a picture of a Bigmouth Buffalo I caught. Looks very very similar to an Asian because the mouth is high and not like a sucker mouth and the eyes are low. No offense but I would assume this is what you caught.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

If invasive species is the cost of free trade I say we don't need it nor foreign potential invasive species for farming. Just slam the doors.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

picture of a carp I caught at Deer Creek last week. have no idea of what type of Carp. Since we are showing pic.s of carp, though I'd throw mine in.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

We need an easy and quick way for people to identify their catch as asian carp species of concern.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> picture of a carp I caught at Deer Creek last week. have no idea of what type of Carp. Since we are showing pic.s of carp, though I'd throw mine in.


Oh man id be ashamed to even let anybody know i hooked one


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a pic of another 40+ Asian to go along with Look111's pic of Earls on the previous page, these are Bighead Asians. Not the Silvers that jump. So they've at least made it to Greenup dam on the Ohio. The mouths on these fish are gigantic


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Dovans said:


> picture of a carp I caught at Deer Creek last week. have no idea of what type of Carp. Since we are showing pic.s of carp, though I'd throw mine in.


That's a Buffalo carp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> picture of a carp I caught at Deer Creek last week. have no idea of what type of Carp. Since we are showing pic.s of carp, though I'd throw mine in.


What'd you catch that on?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> What'd you catch that on?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


chartreuse grub...


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Dovans said:


> picture of a carp I caught at Deer Creek last week. have no idea of what type of Carp. Since we are showing pic.s of carp, though I'd throw mine in.


That's a Buffalo. Buffalo &#8800; Carp


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I see a lot of Buffalo on the lower parts of Deer Creek. Hopefully that's what it was.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

That's good news Lundy. It would be a nice change to have the government concerned about the environment. I'd like to have my 20 month old son out there one day enjoying the lake like we did. So many changes it worries me though. I hope soon they will do something a bout the phosphorus in lake erie.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

No it was not a buffalo carp mouth was way bigger and lower jaw was out in front of upper eyes sat lower on the head I have caught many carp and have looked at many pictures and this was a asain carp.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> It's a black crappie.


Seems legit...


----------

